# I ordered my first Oberon



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

I just couldn't hold out any longer.  Plus, it took a long time to decide which one.  I ended up ordering Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue.  My K2's name is the Lilypad so it's perfect (named well before I discovered Oberon).  

So, of course, I also had to order my first DG skin.  Poor Lily has been nekkid for too long.  I'm waiting for Bayou Sunset...should be here next week.  Oh, and I also had to order Quest because it is just too beautiful not to do so.  

You know, you all are a bunch of enablers...and I say that in a good way!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone who needs help picking accessories has come to the right place!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! I know you will enjoy it all .

I do love how realistic you are though, when you precise "my first" Oberon, "my first" DG skin: you KNOW there will be others  ...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

congrats


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love Bayou Sunset. In fact, that's going to be my next skin. It should look very nice with the Dragonfly Pond. Next you'll need a bag to keep Lilypad safe during trips out of the house.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm wanting to order another one from Oberon, but I keep waiting because they said they will have some more coming out.  I'm afraid if I order one, then they'll come out with something else that I want.  I'm not desparate for one, I already have two Oberon covers, so I'll just wait and see what they come out with.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats on your Oberon.
You realize that it's a requirement to post pix of it here as soon as you get it, don't you?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Trust Neo on this...she knows.


That's because I've learned from the best


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I couldn't wait; I wanted to see them together now, but it will be especially great for you to post pictures when you get everything, so we can see how pretty it all looks in real life; in the meantime, here's some instant gratification, and a suggestion for your "first" Borsa Bella in Shower Clouds (couldn't find a large pic)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh! Now this is one of the BEST combos I have seen to date! I think I may have to copy it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mysteryrdr said:


> I just couldn't hold out any longer. Plus, it took a long time to decide which one. I ended up ordering Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue. My K2's name is the Lilypad so it's perfect (named well before I discovered Oberon).
> 
> So, of course, I also had to order my first DG skin. Poor Lily has been nekkid for too long. I'm waiting for Bayou Sunset...should be here next week. Oh, and I also had to order Quest because it is just too beautiful not to do so.
> 
> You know, you all are a bunch of enablers...and I say that in a good way!


I love the way you said "my first Oberon"....like there will be a second one....enabling never ends!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats, it looks good.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning! I love the way Bayou Sunset has some of the same blue as the cover. They look like they were designed to go together.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

the skin is beautiful!!!! Great choices!!


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

Neo said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I know you will enjoy it all .
> 
> I do love how realistic you are though, when you precise "my first" Oberon, "my first" DG skin: you KNOW there will be others ...


I know myself very well, Neo. Let's see...Bold Celtic, Da Vinci, Butterfly, and so on and so forth. I think Oberons may just be like potato chips--can't have just one, and I haven't even seen it yet!


ayuryogini said:


> I couldn't wait; I wanted to see them together now, but it will be especially great for you to post pictures when you get everything, so we can see how pretty it all looks in real life; in the meantime, here's some instant gratification, and a suggestion for your "first" Borsa Bella in Shower Clouds (couldn't find a large pic)


Thank you posting the pics! This combo just struck me when I was choosing them. Once I get them together, I'll post pics if I can figure out how to do so. That Borsa Bella bag is great, and thank you for suggesting it. I have mine in the Vera Bradley mini laptop case in Bali Blue. Love that case!

Decalgirl is really fast. I ordered Thursday, and my skins were here yesterday. I'm putting Sunset on tonight.

Thank you for the opinions. It's always nice to know that I make the right decision! 

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very partial to the Bayou Sunset decal being from "The Bayou State" myself!

Great combination of colors for both your choice of Oberon covers and the decal! Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

nice combo and beautiful skin!


----------



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

You will simply love it, I have the Dragonfly and pond in fern color for my DX --- amazing quality, protection and it wears well. You will want to get some leather cleaner to keep the soft feel and nice appearance. Enjoy.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, that is just beautiful! I love the blues!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice pics


----------

